# Buyer BEWARE!! EBAY



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

OK Guys there is yet anther one of these 13 inch monster motors on Ebay...
BUT I can tell you from seeing same EXACT part number here in Atlanta that this is NOT a Series motor but indeed a SepEX motor! so know the differance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-850464...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53deb11f64

The series motor is 375015. I know someone on here got burned about a month ago by this so please Make sure you know the differance and know what your buying!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

It is always buyer beware and buyer know what your getting. The auction is not selling as a series motor. It is not saying either way. Don't slam the auction. Slam those who buy with out investigating first. Sorry your friend got a motor he can't use. He can't blame anyone but himself. He burned himself by not being informed before making the purchase. 

Do your homework first. Own your mistakes if you make them. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

By the way, thanks for the heads up on the SepEx number vs the Series number. 

Pete


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the seller made everything right with the guy that got the wrong version. Now you have me worried about mine. Mine has no tag, how else can I tell?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Without a tag you can check the terminals or the internal windings. Series windings will be big and fat flat copper windings on both the field and armature. A SepEx will have the field wound with fine round copper wire and the end field terminals will be smaller than the armature terminals. The only way to be sure is to have a look inside. The terminals may be the same size but usually sepex terminals are smaller. 

Pete 

Do you have photos of the motor? Get some real good ones up for us to look at.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

You can see the fat flat copper windings on both the armature and fields in these photos.

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/The_Albums/Pages/GE_9".html


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

One more link:
http://hitorqueelectric.com/


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn! Bad news.  Now I need to go back and look at our email exchanges and see what I actually said to the guy. I got it pretty cheap, but I paid almost as much in shipping as purchase price.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Damn! Bad news.  Now I need to go back and look at our email exchanges and see what I actually said to the guy. I got it pretty cheap, but I paid almost as much in shipping as purchase price.


Batterypoweredtoad, 
go back and take a look at the thread that I started called "Major and others please comment". Thats a series motor Notice the ribbon wire as apposed to the smaller round coil that is in the Sep Ex version


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

It surprises me that sepex motors are less desirable than series. I intentionally bought a sepex because I want the regen braking. There's some good info, including how to get the calibration curves, here.

Apart from the lack of selection of high voltage controllers (which is probably a chicken-and-egg situation) what's the real problem with a sepex motor?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

green caveman said:


> It surprises me that sepex motors are less desirable than series. I intentionally bought a sepex because I want the regen braking. There's some good info, including how to get the calibration curves, here.
> 
> Apart from the lack of selection of high voltage controllers (which is probably a chicken-and-egg situation) what's the real problem with a sepex motor?


 The issue is running sepEx motors at Higher Voltages without interpoles...If this Big sepex motor had interploes it would be a SLAM DUNK!! Yeah I say a Sepex Motor with interpoles has more advantages over a Series motor...


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

Georgia Tech said:


> The issue is running sepEx motors at Higher Voltages without interpoles...If this Big sepex motor had interploes it would be a SLAM DUNK!! Yeah I say a Sepex Motor with interpoles has more advantages over a Series motor...


Could you explain this further? You're way ahead of my understanding of motors. 

So forklifts, at 36V, commonly use sepex motors (presumably without interpoles). That's where I got the motor. Is it then a problem to run these at higher voltages (72, 96?). Loss of efficiency (compared to series), complexity of controller? What issues am I likely to face if I go this route?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I think you could run at 96 volts with out too much trouble but when you go higher like many have you'd encounter severe arching and run the risk of flashover. When you think of a forklift remember that those things are only moving a few miles per hour max so it is real easy to run these at 36 volts and full regen for braking. But when you get into high voltages and high speeds you run the risk of arching and flashover and with regen you run the risk of excessive amperage and burn up your controllers as well. If you have interpoles you can run high voltages with far less arching and you get to keep your motor in a neutral timing state so you can do proper safe regen with out much issue for your batteries and controller. However at high speeds you need to make sure your controller will allow you to turn down the regen function. At high speeds, when you engage regen you are producing high voltages and amps. Sometimes much more than your controller or batteries can handle. You need to be able to reduce that so you keep everything alive. It is no different than with the AC setup. The amps have to be controlled so you don't toast anything. But yes, you need interpoles for high voltages with the sepex motor so you can keep the motor neutral for safe regen. 

Pete


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

There was a NICE!! schwabmula motor that was 10 inches sep ex with interpole that ran at stock at 72 volts!! I was AWSOME!! I wish I had another chance to buy it again!!


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

Is there any easy way to tell if a motor does or does not have interpole? Seems that some of the big GE forklift motors may have them.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

green caveman said:


> Is there any easy way to tell if a motor does or does not have interpole? Seems that some of the big GE forklift motors may have them.


Hi green,

From the outside? Almost all of these motors are 4 pole motors with a rolled steel tube frame. So when you look at the outside of the frame (the steel tube in the middle inbetween the end bells) you will see 4 sets of bolts which attach the main poles at every 90 degrees around the frame. If the motor has interpoles, there will also be bolts to attach them at 45 degrees.

This is not a sure bet, because there have been a few 8 pole forklift motors like the ones by Porter for Raymond. But I think GE exclusively used 4 pole motors on the lift trucks.

Regards,

major


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

instead of buying on ebay - go find local fork-lift service and pick a motor you like. ~$100-150 is a normal price for motor taken out of machine.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Stunt Driver said:


> instead of buying on ebay - go find local fork-lift service and pick a motor you like. ~$100-150 is a normal price for motor taken out of machine.


yeah I know thats what I did. I think alot of people would find alot of success doing just what you said... there are plenty of us here who would help in saying yeah or nay to the motor they chose


----------

